# nàixer?



## Gringuita Latina

Hola tots,
Could you please help me with the past participle of the verb nàixer? 
It's not in any of my dictionaries... could it be "nat" ? (Sorry. I'm a beginner!)  
 
Moltes gracies!


----------



## ivanovic77

Hi Gringuita,

The past participle of _nàixer_ or _néixer_ (both infinitives are correct) is *nascut* (masculine singular), *nascuda* (feminine singular), *nascuts* (masculine plural), and *nascudes* (feminine plural).


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Moltes gracies Ivanoic77, that really helped me


----------



## ampurdan

I'd say that "nat/nada" is an old past participle not very used nowadays. It's used in words like "nounat": "just born".


----------



## sept69

ivanovic77 said:


> Hi Gringuita,
> 
> The past participle of _nàixer_ or _néixer_ (both infinitives are correct) is *nascut* (masculine singular), *nascuda* (feminine singular), *nascuts* (masculine plural), and *nascudes* (feminine plural).


 
Hola Ivanovic,

una cosa nàixer i néixer es el mateix?

gràcies avançades


----------



## ivanovic77

Sí, és el mateix. Les dues formes es consideren correctes, segurament perquè al País Valencià, a Lleida, i al sud de Tarragona, es pronuncia _nàixer. _

Edito per afegir un apartat fonètic que he trobat al Diccionari català-valencià-balear, que explica com es pronuncia el verb néixer a diferents regions dels Països Catalans:

Fon.: náјʃe (Esterri, Boí, Vilaller, Bonansa, Pont de S., Sort, Pobla de S., Tremp, Benavarre, Tamarit de la L., Balaguer, Ll., Fraga, Falset, Gandesa, Calasseit, Tortosa, Morella, Vinaròs, Benassal, Llucena); náʃe (La Seu d'U., Monnòver); náјʃeɾ (Alcalà de X., Cast., Val., Sueca, Gandia, Alcoi, Alacant); náʃeɾ (Pego, Benissa, Biar); náʃaɾ (Alguer); néʃə (pir-or., or., bal.); néјʃə (Valls, Reus, Tarr.); néјʃe (Alós, Isavarri, Esterri, Llavorsí, Tremp, Ponts, Cervera, Bellpuig); néʃe (Blanes, Vilafr. del P., Andorra, La Seu d'U., Organyà); néʃi (Organyà); néʃəɾə (Campmany, Rocabruna, Cadaqués, Camprodon, Ribes, Olot, Figueres, Crespià, L'Escala, Gir., St. Hilari SC, St. Feliu de G., Blanes); náʃtɾe (Elx).

_Font: Diccionari català-valencià-balear. Institut d'Estudis Catalans_


----------



## ampurdan

ivanovic77 said:


> néʃəɾə (Campmany, Rocabruna, Cadaqués, Camprodon, Ribes, Olot, Figueres, Crespià, L'Escala, Gir., St. Hilari SC, St. Feliu de G., Blanes)



No ho he sentit mai a dir així, ni a Girona, ni a Figueres, ni a L'Escala, ni a Olot, etc. Si es deia així en algun moment, ha de ser fa molt de temps, diria. A tots aquests llocs la gent diu [néʃə] en general.


----------



## ivanovic77

A mi també em va estranyar molt això del '_néixere'_! Potser era antigament. També em va estranyar el '_naixtre_' d'Elx.


----------



## ampurdan

Ah! Ja sé a què es refereix! És veritat. En aquests llocs hi ha molta gent que diu [néʃɾə] senes la "ə" intermitja que m'ha despistat. És possible que pugui sonar com si hi hagués aquesta vocal neutra intermitja.

És increíble com et condiciona la escriptura a l'hora de recordar allò que penses haver sentit!


----------



## ivanovic77

Potser sí, ara que ho dius. Jo no he sentit parlar la gent d'aquí dalt tant com per recordar com pronuncien això en concret, però això del néʃɾə tal com ho escrius em sona més. Ben mirat, en català és natural invertir l'ordre de les dues últimes lletres dels infinitius de la segona conjugació. Com vendre, prendre, doldre... Sí, ara sí que li veig sentit.


----------



## sept69

ivanovic77 said:


> Sí, és el mateix. Les dues formes es consideren correctes, segurament perquè al País Valencià, a Lleida, i al sud de Tarragona, es pronuncia _nàixer. _
> 
> Edito per afegir un apartat fonètic que he trobat al Diccionari català-valencià-balear, que explica com es pronuncia el verb néixer a diferents regions dels Països Catalans:
> 
> Fon.: náјʃe (Esterri, Boí, Vilaller, Bonansa, Pont de S., Sort, Pobla de S., Tremp, Benavarre, Tamarit de la L., Balaguer, Ll., Fraga, Falset, Gandesa, Calasseit, Tortosa, Morella, Vinaròs, Benassal, Llucena); náʃe (La Seu d'U., Monnòver); náјʃeɾ (Alcalà de X., Cast., Val., Sueca, Gandia, Alcoi, Alacant); náʃeɾ (Pego, Benissa, Biar); náʃaɾ (Alguer); néʃə (pir-or., or., bal.); néјʃə (Valls, Reus, Tarr.); néјʃe (Alós, Isavarri, Esterri, Llavorsí, Tremp, Ponts, Cervera, Bellpuig); néʃe (Blanes, Vilafr. del P., Andorra, La Seu d'U., Organyà); néʃi (Organyà); néʃəɾə (Campmany, Rocabruna, Cadaqués, Camprodon, Ribes, Olot, Figueres, Crespià, L'Escala, Gir., St. Hilari SC, St. Feliu de G., Blanes); náʃtɾe (Elx).
> 
> _Font: Diccionari català-valencià-balear. Institut d'Estudis Catalans_


 
Moltes gràcies Ivanovic


----------

